# Models wanted for Rik's 2012 book



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

We are starting to put together the 2012 fishing book. In 2011, about 100 2coolers were featured. Some 2coolers have since signed major modeling contracts, including Mahiseeker, Flymost, Hog and Hotrod.

Please send your photos to [email protected]. The files should be the original file size. Compressed photos (like those used to post on web sites) cannot be used.

If you have unusual fish, it is very desirable. I need a photo of a bluefish, for example.

Mike


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*Bristol is in for the modeling contracts*

I sent three new pics from this season. Please contact me
Bristol Boat and Yacht Cleaning. Would like to sponsor a page. By the way she's not busy right now if your boat is dirty.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ok, I'll Respond*

Our daughter Kaitlin with an endangered species - and yes she could have been a model but decided on mechanical engineering instead !!

Mike, I'll send you the high res version.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

buzzard bill said:


> Our daughter Kaitlin with an endangered species - and yes she could have been a model but decided on mechanical engineering instead !!
> 
> Mike, I'll send you the high res version.


Is she at A&M? Single?
:slimer: 
Just playing!

Cody C


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sorry Cody*



Cody C said:


> Is she at A&M? Single?
> :slimer:
> Just playing!
> 
> Cody C


Nope, she is a junior at UT (hint - not Tennessee), and dating another mechanical engineering student at UT. She and her team mates will be playing in a LAX tournament this weekend at A&M at the intramural fields . . . they've won the state championship three years in a row . . . :wink:


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*UT*

She can't be yours Bill.Good luck to the girls.

HOOK EM HORNS

Terry
UT66


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

rambunctious said:


> She can't be yours Bill.Good luck to the girls.
> 
> HOOK EM HORNS
> 
> ...


Fortunately she looks like her mom. Thanks for your support


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

They aint pretty, but the fish is.. Caught off of one of Riks spots in about 200ft.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Both models in my picture are pretty!

My wife with her personal best and boat record Dolphin.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's your bluefish


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here some pictures I took of customers with there catch:

Knewt with his 70lb class AJ
Rudy with a couple nice Longtails
Meredith with a 9lb Gray Snapper (Mangrove if you must)


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

_Meredith with a 9lb Gray Snapper (Mangrove if you must)_

Or Black Snapper. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

My daughter Jasmine with a double (her first) on a snapper slapper


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Submission of photos*

I cannot use photos posted to the 2cool site. They are compressed. They need to be emailed to me. Also, if you have great photos........don't spoil the surprise of the book by posting all of them on this web site. Send your best photos to [email protected].

So far, about half the people who have posted photos to me sent them to me by email.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2010)

hey rik, i'm in on the modeling thing.
[email protected]


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got a couple to send ya!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*More photos*

Keep the great photos coming. Remember, they must be the original file size, not compressed. There are still some photos on this post that have not been emailed to me.

The 2012 book will be chock full of 2coolers.....again!

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Whens the 2012 book planning to be out?


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Good Question!*



BlueHorizon said:


> Whens the 2012 book planning to be out?


We are planning for Dec. in time for Christmas!
Rik


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Rik,

Your Pm box is full. I know you are a busy man, but give me a call when you get a chance so I can get you on my boat and we can get some pictures for your new book Of course the pics need to be of you, because I've been told I have a face for radio hwell:


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

Sweet Baby Cletus said:


> Here's your bluefish


That looks like a baby AJ, dude!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

sent you some pics


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

my son with his first bass
me with my spanish mack


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2010)

*from the "reel busy"*

beauty and a ling


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*My first Wahoo.*

I caught this beautiful fish about 50 miles out of Freeport using Rik's book


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya'll don't know how to follow directions, huh?


----------



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

ssssshh.. this keeps getting better


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

pics sent.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

jamisjockey said:


> Ya'll don't know how to follow directions, huh?


LOL.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Just To Perk Up Interest A Little*

Michael,

Not gonna send you the high res version of this as it may get you in trouble with your sweetie. Let's just say the guys in the boat behind us had a little trouble concentrating on their deep drops.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

buzzard bill said:


> Michael,
> 
> Not gonna send you the high res version of this as it may get you in trouble with your sweetie. Let's just say the guys in the boat behind us had a little trouble concentrating on their deep drops.


Holy F'N legs wow


----------



## PhoenixTexas (May 7, 2011)

X2. Don't think I would have been able to fish and would have needed new sunglasses.


----------



## CatManDo (Oct 29, 2009)

Daughters enjoyed a day beating up the Spanish Macs


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Sorry!*



jgale said:


> Rik,
> 
> Your Pm box is full. I know you are a busy man, but give me a call when you get a chance so I can get you on my boat and we can get some pictures for your new book Of course the pics need to be of you, because I've been told I have a face for radio hwell:


Sorry! I cleared room for pm`s and sent you one. I have been harder to reach recently as Mary (my wife) has had some health problems. As I am a one man show when Mary can`t help with calls & mailing I fall behind in response. Only a limited no. of 2011 books remain. Combo cost of 2011 books & DVD is now slashed from $99 to $60. I will personally deliver in the Houston area @ no extra .This is an effort to make up for some slow response, pay some bills and have 2012 ready in time for Christmas. I should be close to home for a few days while Mary is recovering and will do my best to respond quickly. Home # 281 5452463

Thanks to everyone for your help, pictures and response!
Rik


----------



## otte (Apr 3, 2005)

Rik, any truth to the rumor you might have a special Christmas Edition book out in time for the holidays ?


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

Rsnap said:


> Sorry! I cleared room for pm`s and sent you one. I have been harder to reach recently as Mary (my wife) has had some health problems. As I am a one man show when Mary can`t help with calls & mailing I fall behind in response. Only a limited no. of 2011 books remain. Combo cost of 2011 books & DVD is now slashed from $99 to $60. I will personally deliver in the Houston area @ no extra .This is an effort to make up for some slow response, pay some bills and have 2012 ready in time for Christmas. I should be close to home for a few days while Mary is recovering and will do my best to respond quickly. Home # 281 5452463
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your help, pictures and response!
> Rik


Family first. Best wishes to the wife, Rik.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

**** Bill, she has some wheels on her!!! Somebody dig out Amy!

Rob C



buzzard bill said:


> Michael,
> 
> Not gonna send you the high res version of this as it may get you in trouble with your sweetie. Let's just say the guys in the boat behind us had a little trouble concentrating on their deep drops.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

otte said:


> Rik, any truth to the rumor you might have a special Christmas Edition book out in time for the holidays ?


Thanks ottie! Just got an e mail back from Santa & thats the plan!
Rik


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

night time swordy


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Rik check your pm's Thanks, Woody


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Keep the photos coming. I also need some additional Fish ID photos of the less common fish.

Remember, the photos must be in the original file size. I cannot use photos posted on this site because they are compressed.

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> I caught this beautiful fish about 50 miles out of Freeport using Rik's book


What a WAHOOOOOO!


----------



## marlinboy (Oct 3, 2007)

95lb Alex and her 90lb AJ


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Thanks!*



marlinboy said:


> 95lb Alex and her 90lb AJ


Nice! Reilly shows off the size of the fish.
Rik


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Need photos*

Yes, I need your mug shot.

If you want photos of yourself or your friends or family, please send them to me. I still have room for more fish photos.

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Christmas is right around the corner Rik.... How's the book comin along??


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

It should be illegal to bump this thread without posting a hottie














and I guess I am guilty


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

:doowapsta


makoclay said:


> It should be illegal to bump this thread without posting a hottie
> 
> and I guess I am guilty


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Your pictures*



mredman said:


> Yes, I need your mug shot.
> 
> If you want photos of yourself or your friends or family, please send them to me. I still have room for more fish photos.
> 
> ...


I will be contacting some of you guys directly about pictures and the book. Thanks!
Rik [email protected]


----------

